# Giotto with 3M filter plumbed in - need to descale ?



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi all,

As per title, I have a Giotto, plumbed in to a 3M filter. Been that way for a number of years, filter's changed every couple of years but the machine has not been descaled in that time. It has been regularly cleaned with Cafiza and lubed with Molycote. I've checked the mushroom and inside the group. Pictures attached.

Is this bad, do you think it needs a descale ? Reason I ask is that the machine temp has been a little unstable recently and recovery times feel slower. Maybe just psycological, knowing the filter was due a change.

Also, with this type of filter, how often would people recommend that I descale in the future ?

Incidentally I changed the filter at the weekend, flushed as per instructions but the the water coming out was quite mucky. Seems to be clearing now though. Is this usual ?

TIA,

Ollie


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Descale annually @Olliehulla


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you Dave


----------

